
Ask HN: Whats the best way to crowdfund supporting local hospitals? - sillypuddy
The idea is to run a fundraising campaigns to support the staff of local hospitals with gift cards and catering from local businesses that are also suffering.  Are there any good platforms that could help?
======
blacksqr
Have a decent society whose government provides adequate funds for health
care.

